# Where to get cedar stock?



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

Guys ,where in Richmond can I buy cedar stock .I i have a super idea for a new fishing plug which I might patent because it's a brand new plug concept.
Thanks bigfred


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Richmond+VA+lumber

Try those lumber companies listed. They'll know where you can find it. If not, there's a guy on here that is smitty919. He makes plugs as well, so he might know.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If that doesn't work, check your phone book for lumber companies, should be able to cut you the size in whatever wood you want, and probably have some already cut to common sizes.


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Cedar info*

basstardo,

Man,I can precieve you know a hell of a lot more abt. plug making than me do . I guess I need white cedar since I want a heavy but floatable plug but I will be hand carving it to achieve the desigh concept I want. (please excuse the long *[email protected]" sentence)
Thanks bigfred


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

bigfred said:


> basstardo,
> 
> Man,I can precieve you know a hell of a lot more abt. plug making than me do . I guess I need white cedar since I want a heavy but floatable plug but I will be hand carving it to achieve the desigh concept I want. (please excuse the long *[email protected]" sentence)
> Thanks bigfred


hay bigfred...

i can tell ya how i go about gettin mine.
if im makeing hand carved i will buy cedar from lowes the kind of wood you would use if you are going to use for trim its about 3/4 thick and
8" wide and 12" long.
you can make a tone of plugs lol think its about $12 for a board that size.
if im going to spin a plug on the lathe i go to the local lumber yard.

if im going to spin a plug on the lathe i go to the lumber yard.
ask for a 4x4 cedar post and you will need to rip it down to 2x2 strips on the table saw.
the 4x4 are not cheep its about $45 to $50 for one 8' pice.

when you do get the wood you need and you carve it the way you want make sure you seal it well so it dont split on you when it gets wet.

i am not sure how much you know about plug building but if i can help you in any way let me know....


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*What and where*

Smithy919,what kind of paint and sealer do you use and where do you get your plug hardware?
Thanks,bigfred


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

paint...
i use spray paint to do the base colors and a airbrush for detail work like gills and hooker eyes...
use a good spray primer to prime with thats key to a good paint job..


sealer ....

well if your just going to do a few plugs get waterlox sealer .
if you plan on doing a lot of plugs i will email you a supplyer with a great sealer.
but the other stuff will get you going with out breaking the bank...
you can also make a sealed plug with stiff hookhangers like a black lable or skippy lures plug than all you need to do is put epoxy over it...

you will want to epoxy it when all done to help protect the paint and plug from rocks and blue fish lol....

tepoxy you can get from wallmart 
"devcon2 two ton epoxy 30 min dry time "

do not use the 5 min epoxy its not water proff.

building supplys..

i use njtackel.com


----------

